# Austin Soil Test



## DuncanMcDonuts (May 5, 2019)

I had my soil test taken here with the local county extension office. I was surprised my P levels weren't that high as I've used quite a bit of Milorganite in the past few years, but I really need to up that P. @Ahab1997 Unsurprisingly, my results are practically identical to yours.

I started using ammonium sulfate with my last feeding to add N and lower the pH. Is there a recommended fertilizer for P? Is there anything else I'm missing?


----------



## adgattoni (Oct 3, 2017)

I would go with a balanced fert to tidy up the minor phosphorus deficiency (two 5lb/M apps of 13-13-13 would give you 1.3lb phosphorus), and elemental sulfur for the PH (AMS will reduce it but not significantly).


----------



## DuncanMcDonuts (May 5, 2019)

Thanks for the recs, @adgattoni. I'll stop by my SiteOne and pick up some 14-14-14 they have along with two bags of sulfur. Is spreading sulfur on my yard gonna make it smell? My wife and neighbors already hate the smell of milorganite.


----------



## adgattoni (Oct 3, 2017)

DuncanMcDonuts said:


> Thanks for the recs, @adgattoni. I'll stop by my SiteOne and pick up some 14-14-14 they have along with two bags of sulfur. Is spreading sulfur on my yard gonna make it smell? My wife and neighbors already hate the smell of milorganite.


I'm not really sure what it smells like. I'm on the opposite end of the PH spectrum.


----------

